# Wading East Matagorda tomorrow 1/27/19



## bmc4041 (Apr 12, 2006)

Heading down late tomorrow morning to fish East Matagorda. Wife was going with me but she has a sinus infection that is kicking her ***. Iâ€™m staying tomorrow night and my son is meeting me to fish Monday. 

Iâ€™ll have room for a couple guys Tomorrow (Sunday). No promises other than a boat ride. With holidays and recent move I havenâ€™t been on the water since October. Launching in Sargent, Iâ€™m guessing Iâ€™ll get there noonish. Plan to fish until dark.

I fish artificial and plan to wade the south shoreline but may make a stop to drift if see somewhere that looks like itâ€™s worth the time. 

Just ask that you chip in for fuel and if we are lucky enough to catch anything over 25â€, please release it. 

Send me a PM with contact information and Iâ€™ll touch base with you in the morning when I get up. 

Brian.


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice gesture Sir. Wish I had seen this earlier.


----------

